# Glue Up Jig/Clamping Jig



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Pretty cool idea but I don't see the major differrence between using his jig or using a good set of bar clamps.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFR9gt7tIsg


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Agreed, plus he's created a constant replacement cost with the packing tape. Although if he makes tonza boards it provides an elevated and flat work station. I'd go with wax paper or cereal box bags.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Way overdone? Me thinks, personal opinion.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

That is a fantastic example of over-engineering...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*my simplified clamping jig*

I made one using only 2 pieces of wood with a rabbet on each and as many threaded rods as you want, depending on the length:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/woodnthings-7194/albums/bookmatch-clamps/


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The best thing I ever used for glue up was at one shop I worked for. He had a work bench that didn't have a top. The rails on the table were notched out like this for the clamps. I think the table was about 3' deep and about 6' long. It had a lower shelf below to catch the glue so there wasn't any clean up.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a piece of Formica that would fit the You Tube video jig, thus eliminating the need for the plastic wrap! 
Just scrape and go! :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

mengtian said:


> Pretty cool idea but I don't see the major differrence between using his jig or using a good set of bar clamps.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFR9gt7tIsg


 
He had the right idea clamping on a flat surface like that but missed a few things that would have helped make it better. 

A good couple of coats of lacquer and he would not have needed the goofy tape.

If the vertical bolts were a few inches longer he could have used them to fasten some cauls across the top to push things down at the same time as together.

One more piece of wood and he 'could' have squeezed all his parts into a 90 deg corner and not had to do an extra cut later...


Regular bar clamps don't press things flat at the same time as they press things together (the expensive ones do).

Regular bar clamps also do nothing to help take out any twists and give you no real flat surface to clamp your boards to... 

Regular bar clamps squeeze things together and that is all. :smile:


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> I have a piece of Formica that would fit the You Tube video jig, thus eliminating the need for the plastic wrap!
> Just scrape and go! :thumbsup::yes:


You nailed it... :thumbsup:


----------

